# My YMS R32 GTR



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

Here is a few pictures of my YMS R32

it needs a clean










































Brought a Std front bumper for it


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

All I can see is dirt mate 

Seriously though, post up some specs and a better picture of the front.
I quite like the intercooler and front bumper you have on it.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Shure thats the DO-LUCK front Bumper you have there...same as mine!


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

Ya it is a do-luck
Not sure it looks right with std side skits and std rear bumper think it need at least the skits to pull it off

Here the engine bay










Engine Spec wise

86.5mm Nismo N1 piston
HKS 1.2mm head gasket
R34 N1 turbos
YMS High Capacity polished aluminium radiator
YMS Hybrid Titanium exhaust
HKS stainless steel downpipes
HKS Intercooler
HKS Vernier Cam pulleys
HKS Hard Pipe kit
HKS Adjustable fuel pressure regulator
HKS Air filters
HKS AFM delete kit
HKS F-Con V Pro 3.2 ECU
720cc injectors

Prob forgotten some things

It made 380bhp at the wheels at 1.1bar


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

looking good, get some Nismo 3 piece skirts on there and it should look fine


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

That looks smart! I agree ditch the bumper and get a STD one. The wheels are awesome, what size are they? One of my favourite wheels of all time.


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

They are 9x17 et 25, i get ask if they are rota's lol

Cheers for the comments

Chassis spec are as follow

YMS/HKS Coilovers

Nismo front suspension links and inner brackets, lower front arms and adjustable castor arms

Nismo rear camber arms, rear lower arms and rear tie arms

Believe it has a nismo diff to


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Mate anyone who says are they rotas should be punched in the face. There are alot of people out there who stick nismo stickers on rotas. Seems like the suspension is pretty sorted. If it had a nismo diff as well then your laughing. I like it!


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

Car looks nice fella, I have to agree with the swap for a standard front end with nice choice splitter...
You'll sell the Do-Luck one on here in a heart beat and that will cover the new front stuff.

Don't get me wrong, I really like the Do-Luck kit for the 32 (actually one of the few that look sweet), but with out the rest of the kit, the bumper not only sits too low but the lines are 'totally' different to the rest of the car.

Good spec on the engine too!

Give the whole thing a bath and polish and get loads more pics up! some interior too.

also, are they Rota's?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello mate,

Did you buy that from a garage Molesey way?

Not far from me and was going to take a look at it when it was for sale if it was that one.

Looks very nice.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

looks like my tim's old car from luton.... looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

brought form a place in Hersham, belive the car was owned by a guy in scotland


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep, Hersham is next to Molesey - looks very nice!


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

here are some more pictures


















































I'm a drfit taxi driver for santa pod and modified live so had to see what it was like with the 4wd fuse out
here some of my drift car


----------



## Rocketbunny6666 (May 4, 2011)

Gave it abit of a detail over the weekend


























Wheels come off this week to get refurb and the winter rims go on


----------



## speedracer (Aug 9, 2010)

Look great.


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

That looks mustard!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Just spotted this for sale Nissan : YMS R32 GTR


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Some real cool action pics dude ...


----------

